# Netzteillüfter sehr Laut



## Insecure (24. August 2010)

*Netzteillüfter sehr Laut*

So ich hab ein Problem, der Lüfter von meinem Netzteil ist auf einmal extrem Laut geworden. Ich hab das Gefühl der dreht auf 100%. Ich hab schonmal geguckt ob das Netzteil sehr heiß ist, aber ist es nicht, es ist nicht mal lau warm. Ich hoffe ihr habt eine Idee.

MfG
Insecure


----------



## mattinator (24. August 2010)

*AW: Netzteillüfter sehr Laut*

Gab es hier im Forum schon öfter, dass die Lüftersteuerung von BeQuiet-Netzteilen ausgefallen ist. Kann auch sein, dass das Lüfter-Lager defekt ist. BeQuiet hat vorort Service. Wenn Du noch Garantie hast, lass es tauschen.


----------



## Insecure (24. August 2010)

*AW: Netzteillüfter sehr Laut*

Danke für die Hilfe, Lüfter dreht jetzt wieder ganz ruhig und leise. Ich werd mal schauen ob das nochmal passiert und dann entscheiden was ich mache. Garantie weiß ich garnicht habs 2008 gekauft Rechnung hab ich aber noch müsste ich also mal nach sehen.


----------



## speCt0R (24. August 2010)

*AW: Netzteillüfter sehr Laut*

jop ich tippe auch auf das lager.
versuch den lüfter mal mit 5v zu betreiben wenn er auch dabei laut ist liegt es 100% am lager

mfg


----------



## mattinator (24. August 2010)

*AW: Netzteillüfter sehr Laut*



Insecure schrieb:


> Garantie weiß ich garnicht habs 2008 gekauft Rechnung hab ich aber noch müsste ich also mal nach sehen.



Be quiet gibt drei Jahre Herstellergarantie, auch für die Straight Power, Du müsstest Du Dich nicht mit der Gewährleistung vom Händler rumschlagen. Eins von den beiden wirst Du ja haben: be quiet Straight Power 450W ATX 2.2 (E6-450W/BN084) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland, be quiet Straight Power 450W ATX 2.3 (E7-450W/BN114) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland.

EDIT: Bauen würde ich jedoch am Netzteil nichts, schon gar nicht während der Garantie.


----------



## Insecure (24. August 2010)

*AW: Netzteillüfter sehr Laut*

Danke für die Tipps sollte nochmal was kommen weiß ich ja jetzt bescheid.


----------



## x-coffee (24. August 2010)

*AW: Netzteillüfter sehr Laut*

ansonsten würde ich das Netzteil vorsorglich mal ein wenig reinigen, kurz mit der Druckluft durchpusten kann nicht schaden und bewirkt manchmal sogar wunder.


----------

